# İç ve Dış Tehditler > islam Ülkeleri ve Müslümanlara yapılan Zulümler >  Burma'Daki Müslüman Azınlığa Yapılan Zulüm

## ceydaaa

hg.jpgDünyanın dört bir yanında Müslümanların azınlıkta olduğu ülkeler bulunmaktadır. Bugün Burma'da, Filipinler'de, Kamboçya'da ya da Tayland'da azınlık konumunda milyonlarca Müslüman baskı altında yaşamaktadır.

Dünyaya seslerini duyuramayan, ellerindeki tüm imkanları kaybeden, toprakları, mal ve mülkleri gasp edilen müslümanlar çok zor şartlarda hayatlarını devam ettirmeye çalışmaktadırlar. Yanda belirttiğimiz ülkelerde yaşayan Müslümanların dinlerini yaşamaları engellenmekte, ibadetleri yasaklanmaktadır. Bu halkları asimile etme çabaları baskı ve zorbalıkla sürdürülmektedir.

Aşağıda size Burmada yaşanan baskı ve zulümler hakkında örnekler verecek ve yardım talebinde olan bu Müslümanların seslerini biraz olsun duyurmaya çalışacağız.

*Budistlerin Vahşeti
*

milyon nüfusu bulunan Burma'nın (yeni adıyla Myanmar'ın) %15'ini Müslümanlar oluşturmaktadır. Geri kalan nüfusun büyük bir çoğunluğu Budisttir. Müslümanlar, ülkenin Arakan adlı bölgesinde yaşamaktadırlar.

Petrol ve doğal gaz açısından bölgenin en zengin toprakları olan Arakan'da 1430 yılında bir İslam devleti kuruldu. Bu devlet 350 yıl varlığını korudu. Ancak bu dönemin sonunda Budistler Arakan'ı işgal ederek İslam Devletini Ortadan Kaldırdılar.

1783 yılında Müslümanların siyasi iktidarı kaybetmelerinden hemen sonra Burmalı Budistler, Müslümanları ezmeye, fiziksel olarak imha etmeye yönelik bir politika uyguladılar.

20. yüzyılda Müslüman karşıtı kampanya hızlandı ve 100.000 Müslümanın ölümüyle sonuçlanan 1942'deki Arakan katliamı gerçekleşti. Bu katliamda yüz binlerce kişi de sakat kalmış ya da topraklarından göç etmek zorunda bırakılmıştı.

Burma, 1948 yılında İngiliz yönetiminin sona ermesiyle bağımsızlığını kazandı. 1962 yılında askeri darbeyle iktidara gelen komünist general Ne Win, devletin tüm imkanlarını Müslümanları yok etmek için seferber etti. Hazırlanan "Burma Sosyalist Parti Programı"nda, her türlü yol kullanılarak Müslümanların dinlerinden uzaklaştırılması hedefleniyordu.

Sol taraftaki resimde, Burma'daki toplu mezarları görmektesiniz.

Müslümanlar tüm siyasi haklarından mahrum edildi. Ayrıca tüm İslami eğitim kurumları, camiler kapatıldı. Hacca gitmek, kurban kesmek, toplu namaz kılmak ve diğer ibadetler yasaklandı. Göçlere rağmen Arakan bölgesinde Müslümanlar çoğunluğu oluşturmaktaydı. General Ne Win rejimi keyfi tutuklamaları, işkence uygulamalarını arttırdı. Bu uygulamaların sonucunda bir milyondan fazla Müslüman Burma'yı terk etmek zorunda kaldı. Burma hükümeti, vahşetin gizli kalması için ülkeye gazeteci ve hatta turist bile kabul etmedi.

İnsan hakları kuruluşlarının vermiş oldukları raporlara göre, 1962-1984 yılları arasında 20.000 Arakan Müslümanı öldürüldü. Yüzlerce kadına tecavüz edildi ve Müslümanların tüm mal varlıklarına el konuldu. Devletin iletişim araçları, İslam dini hakkında yalan ve iftiralar yaymak için kullanıldı. 1978 yılının baharında, 200.000 Müslüman daha Bangladeş'e göçmek zorunda kaldı..

Ne Win'in 1988 yılında istifasının ardından değişik askeri ve sivil hükümetler birbirini izledi, vahşet hiç azalmadı, aksine şiddetlenerek arttı. Ocak 1992'de Burma'da yaşayan Müslüman azınlığa mensup 700 kişinin Bangladeş sınırı yakınlarında boğularak öldürüldüğü ortaya çıktı. 1994 yılında ise 1000'den fazla Müslüman yargısız infaz yöntemiyle öldürüldü. (Harun Yahya, İslam'ın Kışı ve Beklenen Baharı)

Burma'da yaşayan savunmasız Müslüman halkın en büyük sorunlarından biri de dış dünyayla iletişim kuramamak ve yaşadıkları vahşetin detaylarını anlatamamaktır. Çünkü ülkeye kara yoluyla girmek yönetim tarafından yasaklanmıştır. Hava yoluyla geliş gerçekleşse bile, ülkenin birçok bölgesi yabancılara kapatılmıştır.

1990'lardan sonra Müslümanlar tekrar büyük bir kıyıma uğramış ve yine 200.000 kişi 1992 yılında Bangladeş'e sığınmak zorunda kalmıştır. Çok fakir bir İslam ülkesi olan Bangladeş, Burmalı mültecileri topraklarında ağırlamakta, ancak yiyecek ve barınma konusunda yardım etmekte çok zorlanmaktadır. 

Burma ve Bangladeş'ten yükselen bu yardım sesini tüm dünya Müslümanları mutlaka duymalıdır. Çünkü Allah, Kuran'da zorluk içinde olanlara, fakirlere, yurtlarından sürülenlere yardım etmeyi emretmektedir. Yurtlarından sürülenlere en rahat edecekleri ortamı hazırlamak, yardımcı olabilmek için her türlü fedakarlıkta bulunmak, merhametle, şefkatle ve sevgiyle destek olmak tüm Müslümanların üzerine düşen bir sorumluluktur. Kuran ahlakını yaşayan Müslümanların yurtlarından sürülen, hicret edenlere karşı tutumları ayetlerde şu şekilde haber verilir:

(Bundan başka bu mallar) Hicret eden fakirleredir ki, onlar, Allah'tan bir fazl (lütuf ve ihsan) arayıp, Allah'a ve O'nun Resûlü'ne yardım ederlerken yurtlarından ve mallarından sürülüp-çıkarılmışlardır. İşte bunlar, sadık olanlar bunlardır. (Haşr Suresi, 8)

Ayetlerde de tarif edildiği gibi iman edenler "sevdiklerinden infak edenler" (Al-i İmran Suresi, 92), "kendilerinde bir açıklık olsa bile kardeşlerini öz nefislerine tercih edenler"dir. (Haşr Suresi, 9) Bu üstün ahlakın dünya üzerinde yaygın olarak yaşanmasıyla birlikte, mültecilerin yaşadıkları büyük sefalet de diğer pek çok sorun gibi çözümlenmiş olacaktır.

----------

